

Are you improving every day? Or are you a sheep? - cincinnatus
http://pantuso.com/2010/12/04/how-are-you-improving-every-day/

======
nodata
False dichotomy.

~~~
cincinnatus
Calling someone a sheep is a metaphor. When you think of 'complacent' what
animal better fits it than sheep. It is a very commonly used turn of phrase
because of this.

~~~
mathgladiator
He is saying that sometimes you are sheep and sometimes a herder. It isn't an
exclusive or.

In life, you want to be a craftsman but you sometimes just need to be a tool.
Many times, you have to be both to get the job done. For CEOs are tools to
their customers, and that's just how it works.

~~~
Dylanlacey
Maybe so, but I never want to be 'just' a tool.

------
safeaim
Looks interesting, but with all the hyphens it get's kinda nauseating to read
the whole text.

~~~
seancron
Strangely enough, it's not hyphenated in the source code, just placed within
<em> tags.

I wonder what's adding the hyphens. From my quick glance at it, nothing that I
saw added hyphens.

~~~
ZeroMinx
I'm a bit confused by this, I don't see any hyphens (Chrome on Linux). Anyone
know what's going on here?

~~~
seancron
Interesting. I'm using Chrome 8.0.552.215 beta on Ubuntu 10.04. This is what I
see when I visit the website: <http://imgur.com/vKrLZ>

It appears to be a bug of some kind with the optimizelegibility property,
although I don't know exactly why it's adding hyphens.

~~~
jamesbritt
I don't see hyphens in Chrome, but odd, disruptive gaps in the middle of
words.

I did an 'inspect element', then meandered up to the head to look at what CSS
there was. My jaw dropped. There's about 10K lines of CSS getting pulled in,
all for the ads.

------
borismus
I think he's trying to say that learning is good. Hard to refute that one :)

But... "Would you be com­fort­able going to a physi­cian if you learned they
hadn’t read any new find­ings in years?"

When's the last time you went to a family doctor that stays up-to-date with
life science research?

~~~
dkubb
Maybe it's not the norm, but I've read about new findings in the past,
mentioned them to my family doctor and found that he's familiar with the same
studies.

Like developers, I'm sure there are doctors who just do their 9-5 and go home,
while others continue to study, attend conferences and discuss new techniques
with other doctors. Also similarly it's hard for the people who hire them
("us") to differentiate between them unless we have domain specific knowledge
or someone who does and we trust to recommend a good doctor.

~~~
abi
That's an interesting point you bring up. Differentiating doctors is even
harder than differentiating developers because at the least, developers can
show you their work/portfolio. But for doctors, what are the external
indicators of goodness? Perhaps, having intelligent conversations with each
one might tell you something but even that is merely a fraction of the whole
picture. I'd be interested in reading studies about how people pick their
doctors (historically and now). Opinions of friends would probably be an
important factor. And perhaps, race too.

------
zzzeek
Are you working every day to get your blog to display without annoying hyphens
? Or are you complacently settling for not knowing how to fix it ? If an
entrepreneur isn't improving on how to publish their ideas, then what
profession are they in exactly ?

------
sliverstorm
I think a single day is a poor timeframe in which to look for improvement. You
can't better yourself in all subjects that interest you in 16 hours.

